# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ASUS EXPO Hà Nội có những dòng laptop nào được trưng bày

## Lê Hiệp

*ASUS EXPO 2014* tại TP.HCM đã kết thúc với những ấn tượng khó phai cho người tham gia, qua đó người tiêu dùng đã được trải nghiệm thêm nhiều thông tin bổ ích về những siêu phẩm chưa từng xuất hiện trên thị trường. Đến với EXPO năm nay *ASUS* mang đến hàng loạt sản phẩm mới mang phong cách hiện đại lẫn truyền thống, những sản phẩm đang hot trên thị trường, mang lại tên tuổi cho hãng. EXPO TP.HCM kết thúc với một không khí vui tươi, và trong những ngày sắp tới đầu cầu Hà Nội sẽ có cơ hội trải nghiệm cũng ngay chính những sản phẩm này trong 3 ngày từ 27 đến 29 tháng 9.
Rất nhiều sản phẩm từ smartphone đến tablet thậm chí là những dòng lapop mới đều được trưng bày. Để cùng hiểu rõ về những siêu phẩm laptop được trưng bày trong *EXPO Hà Nội* sắp tới này, chúng ta hãy cũng nhìn qua những tên tuổi sẽ có mặt trên các kệ trưng bày sắp tới.
*Dòng laptop Gaming G750* : Đến với hội chợ lần này với hàng loạt máy, vừa để trưng bày vừa để các game thủ có thể thi đấu những trận đấu Liên Minh Huyền Thoại, vừa là loạt sản phẩm quà tặng đầy hấp dẫn, G750JZ mang trên mình thiết kế độc đáo, thể hiện rõ đẳng cấp của từng game thủ, cũng như sở hữu phần cứng khủng đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu chơi game, kể cả với những game thủ khó tính nhất.

​Điểm qua những nét nổi bật của dòng gaming này bạn sẽ hiểu vì sao ngay đến cả game thủ khó tính cũng phải tấm tắt khen ngợi không ngơi :

+ Máy chạy Windows 8.1 Pro hoặc những phiên bản Windows khác đều rất mượt mà.
+ Tốc độ ấn tượng với bộ vi xử lý Intel Core i7 thế hệ thứ 4 cùng card đồ họa NVIDIA GeForce GTX870M mạnh mẽ nhất hiện nay trên thị trường.
+ Hai quạt thông minh độc lập với bộ làm mát bằng đồng cho hiệu suất tối đa, hạn chế tối thiểu tiếng ồn phát ra.
+ ASUS SonicMaster và ROG AudioWizard đảm bảo âm thanh mạnh mẽ tối ưu cho mọi thể loại game.
+ Bàn phím với khoảng cách tối ưu giữa các phím là thiết kế tốt nhất trên các máy tính đẳng cấp game thủ.

*Zenbook UX305* : Chiếc laptop màn hình nhỏ gọn 13.3 inch QHD mỏng nhất thế giới, toàn thân máy được thiết kế chất liệu nhôm nguyên khối, máy được thiết kế tinh xảo với các đường nét chỉnh chu, các mép đỉnh tinh tê, góc cạnh mềm mại với những đường cắt chuẩn xác.

​UX305 khá nhẹ khi chỉ có trọng lượng 1.2 kg, trang bị vị xử lý hoàn toàn mới của Intel : Chip Core M hỗ trợ tuyệt vời cho chế độ đa nhiệm, trao đổi dữ liệu cực kỳ nhanh với ổ cứng SSD dung lượng lên đến 256 GB. Sản phẩm ra mắt trong 2 gam màu hoàn hảo là : Màu đá thủy tinh với thân máy họa tiết đặc trưng và phiên bản màu gốm sữa bóng mịn.

*Eeebook X205* : Chiếc máy tính nhỏ gọn thanh lịch với kích thước màn hình 11.6 inch, mức giá hấp dẫn cùng trọng lượng chưa tới 1kg, được thiết kế hướng tới người dùng trẻ và sinh viên có phong cách sống di động. Máy được trang bị hệ điều hành Windows 8.1 tích hợp chương trình tìm kiếm Bing.

​Eeebook X205 mang đến người dùng trải nghiệm thuận tiện như một chiếc smartphone nhờ có công nghệ Connected Standby. Công nghệ này cho phép máy tính khởi động lại các ứng dụng từ chê độ sleep chỉ trong tích tắc. EeeBook X205 đế với hội chợ trong 4 gam màu : Đen, trắng, vàng, đỏ.

*Đỉnh cao Transformer Book V* : Với khả năng chuyển đổi nhanh chóng thành 5 thiết bị với những tính năng khác nhau mang đến cho người dùng sự thích hợp nhất cho từng mục đích sử dụng. Với thiết kế “đặc hữu” của mình Book V có thể tùy biến thành Laptop Android, Laptop Windows, Smartphone Android, Tablet Android, Tablet Windows.

​Book V bao gồm 3 thành phần chính : Smartphone, Tablet, Dock bàn phím. Với thiết kế mềm mỏng nhưng sắc bén. Sản phẩm được phủ một lớp sơn bóng đồng nhất, tạo cảm giác sang trọng bóng bẩy. Điểm đặc biệt của sản phẩm này là phần tablet hoạt động hoàn toàn độc lập với smartphone, khi kết hợp chúng chỉ hỗ trợ mở rộng hoạt động cho nhau.
Smartphone sở hữu cấu hình khá mạnh : CPU 4 nhân Intel Atom, màn hình 5 inch, Ram 2 GB, bộ nhớ mở rộng lên đến 64 GB, camera trước sau lần lượt là 2 MP và 8 MP. Tablet chạy cấu hình tương đối ổn định với CPU Intel Core, màn hình IPS HD 12.5 inch, Ram 4 GB, bộ nhớ trong 128 GB kèm theo ổ cứng 1 TB nằm trong phần dock bàn phím.

Ngoài ra, còn có sự góp mặt của khá nhiều dòng laptop nổi bật khác như : NX500, chiếc laptop mạnh nhất hiện nay với chip xử lý Haswell, Ram tối đa 16 GB, 512 GB ổ cứng SSD, card đồ họa NVIDIA GTX850M, màn hình 4K,…hoặc chiếc Transformer Book Flip, UX303, và còn có sự góp mặt của nhiều Smartphone và Tablet nổi tiếng khác.
Nguồn sưu tầm​

----------

